# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Ασβέστιο φτιάξε το μόνος σου

## Δημητριαδης Νικος

*Ασβέστιο φτιάξ'το μόνος σου*

ΥΛΙΚΑ
Μια συσκευασία γύψο (καλλιτεχνίας) 2-3 κιλών 2 ευρώ περίπου

Ένα κομμάτι ασβέστη, ο οποίος *απαραιτήτως* να έχει ξεραθεί στον ήλιο

Ένα κουτάκι σόδα μαγειρικής

Ένα μέτρο περίπου συρματακι πλαστικοποιημένο (από κατάστημα φυτών, αυτό το πράσινο που δένουν τα λουλούδια στην γλάστρα)

Ένα κουτάλι σούπας
Ένα μπουκάλι άδειο νερού ,με κομμένο το επάνω κωνικό μέρος
Ένα ξυλαράκι λίγο πιο μεγάλο από το μπουκάλι ,για ανακάτεμα
Τρίφτη τυριού *( στα κρυφά)*
2-3 Παγοθηκες από το ψυγείο ,* (και αυτές στα κρυφά)*


Ξεκινάμε,
βάζουμε στο χωρίς νερό μπουκάλι γύψο μέχρι λίγο πριν την μέση,
και μια κουταλιά της σούπας σόδα,
τρίβουμε τον ξερό ασβέστη,και από την σκόνη του βάζουμε 2-3 κουταλιές της σούπας στο μπουκάλι, και ανακατεύουμε πολύ καλά

Κόβουμε τα συρματακια σε κοματια 15 πόντων περίπου,και τα διπλώνουμε στην μέση,σε σχήμα v , (κλειστό v σαν τσιμπιδάκι περίπου), 


κατόπιν βάζουμε νερό στο μπουκάλι, ανακατεύοντας , έως ότου υγροποιηθεί το μιγμα,σε μορφή χυλού,
γεμίζουμε με αυτό τις παγοθηκες,και αφού τις γεμίσουμε, προσθέτουμε και ένα συρματακι στον κάθε κύβο,
μετά από 1-2 ώρες βγάζουμε τους κύβους σαν να ήταν παγάκια,και τα αφήνουμε στον ήλιο , να στεγνώσουν καλά.


Αυτά δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με του εμπορίου,
η σόδα τα κάνει αφράτα,και τα τρώνε χωρίς δυσκολία ,για αυτό φτιάξτε αρκετά.   :Icon Idea:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πολύ ωραίο άρθρο...μπράβο!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Οταν λέμε ασβέστη τι εννοούμε???? Αυτον της οικοδομης?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

> Οταν λέμε ασβέστη τι εννοούμε???? Αυτον της οικοδομης?


επιτρεψε μου να μην σχολιασω εδω αλλα σε pm.....

----------


## jk21

> Τρίφτη τυριού *( στα κρυφά)*
> 
> η σόδα τα κάνει αφράτα,και τα τρώνε χωρίς δυσκολία ,για αυτό φτιάξτε αρκετά.


αν δεν παρουμε τον τριφτη στα κρυφα ,το αποτελεσμα  μηπως και σε αυτη την περιπτωση δεν ειναι αφρατο ...αλλα με μωλωπες;  ::   :: 

ευχαριστουμε Νικο !

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

> αν δεν παρουμε τον τριφτη στα κρυφα ,το αποτελεσμα  μηπως και σε αυτη την περιπτωση δεν ειναι αφρατο ...αλλα με μωλωπες;  
> 
> ευχαριστουμε Νικο !



χαχαχαχα.....Ωραιος.......

----------


## lagreco69

Καλημερα!! εχω και εγω την εξης απορια για τι ασβεστη μιλαμε οικοδομης?

----------


## jk21

υποθετω .για αυτο λεει να εχει ξεραθει στον ηλιο .να εχει <<σβησει >> που λενε ...μαλλον

----------


## PAIANAS

Ότι και να λέτε ,όσο ''ψαγμένο '' υποθέτω πως είναι ...εγώ *ασβέστη με γύψο* δεν δίνω ούτε θα παρότρυνα κανέναν να δώσει στα πουλιά..
Μαζέψτε τα τσόφλια από τ'αυγά ,βράστε τα 4-5 λεπτά η βάλτε τα στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων για 1 -2 λεπτά (αυτό για καταστροφή των μικροβίων ) και μετά περάστε τα από το multi και θρυμματίστε τα ..Φυσικό και ακίνδυνο και 100 % ασβέστιο !

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ το αυγο με το τσοφλι ειναι δεδομενο οτι πρεπει να υπαρχει αρκει να το αποδεχονται τα πουλια .δεν ξερω στα μικροκυματα αλλα επειδη σαν ηλεκτρονικος δεν χρησιμοποιω τετοια συσκευη για πολλους εκτος θεματος λογους .οταν το εκανα στο φουρνο και δικαιολογημενα ... παραλιγο να με χωρισει η γυναικα .βρωμοκοπουσε .το σουπιοκοκκαλο αν αποστειρωθει σωστα ειναι επισης μια καλη λυση αλλα η παρουσα συνταγη δεν ειναι κατι περισσοτερο απο μια βελτιωμενη προταση για <<καρδουλες >> ασβεστιου που εχουν τα πετ σοπ .στην ουσια καταληγει μαλλον χημικα σαν αντιδραση σε ανθρακικο ασβεστιο CaCO3 ,την ιδια ουσια που ειναι φτιαγμενα τα τσοφλια

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Καλημερα!! εχω και εγω την εξης απορια για τι ασβεστη μιλαμε οικοδομης?





O όρος *ασβέστης* είναι ένας γενικός όρος που αναφέρεται σε εκείνα τα ανόργανα υλικά που περιέχουν ασβέστιο, και στη σύσταση των οποίων κυριαρχούν ανθρακικά άλατα, οξείδια και υδροξείδια. Ο κοινός ασβέστης είναι το οξείδιο του ασβεστίου (χημικός τύπος CaO) ή το υδροξείδιο του ασβεστίου (χημικός τύπος Ca(OH)2, παρασκευάζεται με ανάμιξη οξειδίου του ασβεστίου με νερό). Επίσης ασβέστης ονομάζεται ορυκτό με χημική σύνθεση CaO, που συναντάται πολύ σπάνια.

Ασβέστη οικοδομής,(αυτόν που χρησιμοποιούν οι σουβατζιδες για να κάνουν τα δωμάτια στα σπίτια,και κατόπιν βάζοντας ένα καρφάκι στον τοίχο κρεμάμε το κλουβάκι με το καναρίνι,και εκείνο με την σειρά του επιδίδεται στο φάγωμα του σουβά,αν κάποιοι έχουν παρατηρήσει πριν κάνουν βιαστικά σχόλια. )

Καλοπροαίρετα βέβαια.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Ότι και να λέτε ,όσο ''ψαγμένο '' υποθέτω πως είναι ...εγώ *ασβέστη με γύψο* δεν δίνω ούτε θα παρότρυνα κανέναν να δώσει στα πουλιά..
> Μαζέψτε τα τσόφλια από τ'αυγά ,βράστε τα 4-5 λεπτά η βάλτε τα στο φούρνο μικροκυμάτων για 1 -2 λεπτά (αυτό για καταστροφή των μικροβίων ) και μετά περάστε τα από το multi και θρυμματίστε τα ..Φυσικό και ακίνδυνο και 100 % ασβέστιο !






Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα μαζί σου, αν με πείσεις ότι μετά από την διαδικασία που προτείνεις με τα τσόφλια, αυτά θα είναι ελεύθερα σαλμονέλας,

αν πάλι δεν θες να ταΐσεις τα πουλιά με ασβέστη και γύψο,μην τα βάζεις κοντά στον τοίχο , γιατί θα φάνε τον σουβά,που έχει σχεδόν την ίδια σύνθεση,

θα ήταν καλό να είχαμε μια χημική ανάλυση, για να ξέρουμε τι κουβαλάει επάνω του το αθώο σουπιοκκοκαλο,

όσο για το ασβέστιο σε σταγόνες, εγώ ποτέ δεν ήμουν υπέρ των επιλογών για την διαχείριση ωδικών πτηνών,με λύσεις προβλημάτων βασισμένες σε σταγόνες.



Για την ιστορία τώρα, έχουν παρασκευαστεί και πουληθεί εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες από δαύτα, χωρίς να έχει αναφερθεί  πρόβλημα, εκτός του ότι είναι σκληρά και δεν τρώγονται εύκολα,
αυτά που προτείνω εγώ, τα ταΐζουν οι μάνες στους νεοσσούς στο στόμα στην φωλιά ακόμη.

----------


## lagreco69

> Ασβέστη οικοδομής,(αυτόν που χρησιμοποιούν οι σουβατζιδες για να κάνουν τα δωμάτια στα σπίτια,και κατόπιν βάζοντας ένα καρφάκι στον τοίχο κρεμάμε το κλουβάκι με το καναρίνι,και εκείνο με την σειρά του επιδίδεται στο φάγωμα του σουβά,αν κάποιοι έχουν παρατηρήσει πριν κάνουν βιαστικά σχόλια. )
> 
> Καλοπροαίρετα βέβαια.




Νικο βλεπω οτι αναφερεσαι στο δικο μου post, θελω να επισημανω λοιπον οτι δεν εκανα καποιο βιαστικο σχολιο!! αλλα ερωτηση. εξ ου και το ερωτηματικο! ηταν σαφες πιστευω, οτι απλα ειχα την απορια για το ειδος του ασβεστη!! και η προθεση μου δεν ηταν να σχολιασω περαιτερω.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> νικο βλεπω οτι αναφερεσαι στο δικο μου post, θελω να επισημανω λοιπον οτι δεν εκανα καποιο βιαστικο σχολιο!! αλλα ερωτηση. εξ ου και το ερωτηματικο! ηταν σαφες πιστευω, οτι απλα ειχα την απορια για το ειδος του ασβεστη!! και η προθεση μου δεν ηταν να σχολιασω περαιτερω.



όχι φίλε μου παρανόηση, στον paiana αναφέρομε,
και τον ευχαριστώ για την προς το γενικό όφελος αντιπαράθεση.

----------


## mitsman

Εγω παντως και θα τα φτιαξω και θα τα βαλω στα πουλια μου και θα σας βαλω φωτογραφιες και θα σας πω και εντυπωσεις!!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μπενει στο προγραμμα να πηραμματιστω με τη συνταγη!
ευχαριστουμε!

(μη ξεχναμε οτι για τους παπαγαλους ειναι και πολυ καλο για διαφορα παιχνιδια ωστε να ακονιζουν το ραμφος και να διασκεδαζουν!)

----------


## PAIANAS

1.H σαλμονέλα καταστρέφεται αν η θερμοκρασία υπερβεί τους 75 βαθμούς για τουλάχιστον 2 λεπτά .
2.Ποτέ τα πουλιά μου δεν έχουν φάει σοβά από τοίχο 
3. Υπάρχει και το grit από όστρακα (ανεξάρτητα απο τη χρησιμότητά του η όχι ...) 
4.Το σουπιοκόκκαλο είναι ''κόκκαλο'' και όχι ασβέστης η γύψος . 
5. Το ότι δεν έχει αναφερθεί πρόβλημα δε μου λέει κάτι .Π.χ. πάνω στο αυγό κάποιοι ρίχνουν ζάχαρη η μέλι ..δεν έχει αναφερθεί πρόβλημα αλλά δεν θα το υιοθετήσω 
6.Στο παιδί σου θα έδινες γάλα με μελαμίνη ,όπως στην Κίνα (το πρόβλημα βγήκε πολύ αργότερα ..) Αν όχι γιατί να δώσεις γύψο στα πουλιά σου ? ..ποιό το -σημαντικό - όφελος για κάτι τέτοιο ?

----------


## Εφη

πολύ ωραίο και χρήσιμο άρθρο ...ευχαριστούμε

----------


## jk21

θα τσινισω πρωτα το φιλαρακι μου τον Νικο (paianas )  ,λεγοντα του οτι το ιδιο επιφυλακτικος θα επρεπε να ειναι με τα << προιοντα αρτοποιιας >> αλλα αυγοψωμο δεν εφτιαξε ακομα .και αυτο στο φουρνο μικροκυματων γινεται γρηγορα   :: 


απο την αλλη θα ειμαι και γω καπως επιφυλακτικος για τον εξης λογο : και το σουπιοκοκκαλο (οχι το κοκκαλο αλλα το υλικο που υπαρχει πανω του και τριβεται ) και το τσοφλι του αυγου και το προιον που σιγουρα παραγεται σε ενα βαθμο απο την χημικη αντιδραση των υλικων που παρεθεσε ο Νικος (δημητριαδης ) ειναι το CaCO3  (AΝΘΡΑΚΙΚΟ ΑΣΒΕΣΤΙΟ )  που πραγματι προσλαμβανεται απο τα πτηνα μας .Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ομως ειναι η παρουσια του γυψου (Θειικο ασβεστιο )  που περιεχει την θειικη ριζα SO4   δηλαδη  ( CaSO4+1/2H2O )  .δεν τα θυμαμαι καλα τα της χημειας αλλα το νατριο της σοδας  ΝαΗCO3 αν και λιγο ισως κανει 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_sulfate  που δεν ξερω αν αυτο ή οποια αλλη ενωση με θειαφι μεσα ,ειναι οκ για τα πουλια .αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι υπαρχουν οργανικες ενωσεις που το περιεχουν (τα θειουχα αμινοξεα πχ η μεθειονινη ) και ειναι βασικα στη συσταση του φτερωματος αλλα σε μορφη αλατος δεν ξερω ... 
Απο κει και περα ξερω οτι ο Νικος απο οτι μου εχει πει το χρησιμοποιει εδω και καιρο ..... αυτο που σιγουρα παντως θα κανω ειναι να δω τι εχουν οι ετοιμες ασβεστουχες καρδουλες διαφορων χρωματων που δινουν στα πετ σοπ .

----------


## δημητρα

καλη η συνταγη, αλλα το προβλημα δεν θα αποτελεσει για μενα ο ασβεστης, αλλα ο γυψος. ο οποιος περιεχει θειο οπως λεει κ ο κυριος δημητρης (jk21) για αυτο θα πρεπει να αποφευγουμε κ καποια σκευασματα πετ που ειναι κ καλα ασβεστιο κ εχουν σχημα καρδουλα κοχυλι κ τετοια. αυτα ειναι γυψος. καλυτερα σουπιοκοκκαλο σε σχεση με αυτα

----------


## PAIANAS

Κάτι αντίστοιχο είναι οι καρδούλες που πουλάνε ...Και η δική μου κύρια ένσταση είναι στο γύψο ...Από κει και πέρα ο καθένας πράττει κατά συνείδηση .

Νικόλα ξέρω ότι είσαι και αρκετά έμπειρος αλλά και ψαγμένος (και βέβαια δεν κάνω αντιπαράθεση) ...την ένσταση μου και τους ενδοιασμούς μου εκφράζω !

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> 1.H σαλμονέλα καταστρέφεται αν η θερμοκρασία υπερβεί τους 75 βαθμούς για τουλάχιστον 2 λεπτά .
> 2.Ποτέ τα πουλιά μου δεν έχουν φάει σοβά από τοίχο 
> 3. Υπάρχει και το grit από όστρακα (ανεξάρτητα απο τη χρησιμότητά του η όχι ...) 
> 4.Το σουπιοκόκκαλο είναι ''κόκκαλο'' και όχι ασβέστης η γύψος . 
> 5. Το ότι δεν έχει αναφερθεί πρόβλημα δε μου λέει κάτι .Π.χ. πάνω στο αυγό κάποιοι ρίχνουν ζάχαρη η μέλι ..δεν έχει αναφερθεί πρόβλημα αλλά δεν θα το υιοθετήσω 
> 6.Στο παιδί σου θα έδινες γάλα με μελαμίνη ,όπως στην Κίνα (το πρόβλημα βγήκε πολύ αργότερα ..) Αν όχι γιατί να δώσεις γύψο στα πουλιά σου ? ..ποιό το -σημαντικό - όφελος για κάτι τέτοιο ?



Συνονόματε χαίρομε που με το καλημέρα σας,και μέσω του ευγενικού μας διαλόγου,( η αντιπαράθεσις ) πολλοί θα μάθουν πολλά ,και από άλλη οπτική γωνία.

Το έχω γράψει και άλλες φορες:Δεν επιτυγχάνεται αποστείρωση αν  η θερμοκρασία βρασμού δεν είναι 95 βαθμούς,στην καρδιά (κέντρο) ενός προϊόντος,το ελάχιστον για 20 λεπτά,
έχει αναφερθεί ότι σαλμονέλα διαγνώστηκε και μετά την διαδικασία αυτή.

grit δεν υπήρξε ούτε θα υπάρξει ποτέ στα εφόδια μου, (αν είχα κότες ίσως, αλλά και πάλι όχι) προϊόν για κατανάλωση κωδικών,και για μη υποψιασμένους.(αν θες το συζητάμε).

Για το σιουπιοκοκκαλο αναφέρεσαι στην σύνθεση του η στην εμφάνιση του; Η Θεωρείς ότι είναι 100% ανόργανο; Η ότι είναι προϊόν αποστείρωσης,με ελάχιστο βακτιριδιακο φορτίο; 

Στην παράγραφο 5 θα απαντήσω λίγο σκληρά, *αλλά όχι προσωπικά* ως έξεις:
Στην Ελλάδα οι εκτροφές βουίζουν από μύκητες,και θα είχαν φάει και τους εκτροφεις αν δεν υπήρχε ο jk να μας ανοίξει λίγο τα μάτια,
και πάλι ακόμη και αυτός βάλλεται και αμφισβητείτε,
πιστεύω διότι αυτά που γραφεί-λέει-και επιμένει, έχουν το μεγάλο μειονέκτημα να είναι γραμμένα στα ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ και δεν είναι εισαγόμενες φόρμουλες, υπέρ άνω κάθε υποψίας.

Παράγραφος 6: Νίκο στα πούλια σου δίνεις βιομηχανοποιημένο ασβέστιο σε σταγόνες;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Κάτι αντίστοιχο είναι οι καρδούλες που πουλάνε ...Και η δική μου κύρια ένσταση είναι στο γύψο ...Από κει και πέρα ο καθένας πράττει κατά συνείδηση .
> 
> Νικόλα ξέρω ότι είσαι και αρκετά έμπειρος αλλά και ψαγμένος (και βέβαια δεν κάνω αντιπαράθεση) ...την ένσταση μου και τους ενδοιασμούς μου εκφράζω !



Νίκο μην με απογοητεύεις , πάνω που σκέφτηκα ότι βρήκα κάποιον που έχει διάθεση για ευγενική αντιπαράθεση, είναι και έμπειρος και υποψιασμένος και τολμηρός,μου την αρνείσαι, και δεν θα έχουμε την ευκαιρία να μεταφέρουμε εμπειρίες,
όποιες και αν είναι αυτές , σωστές η λάθος, 
ακόμη και το λάθος να αποδείξουμε είναι θετικό.



Υ/Γ Ανακατεύοντας ενστάσεις και ενδοιασμούς
παράγεται η γνώση εκ του ασφαλούς.

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ (Δημητριαδη ) ο ΝΙΚΟΣ (paianas ) σαφως λεγοντας οτι δεν κανει αντιπαραθεση εννοει οτι δεν εχει την προθεση ,αναφεροντας τις ενστασεις του ,να κανει στειρα αντιπαραθεση .αντιπαραθεση αποψεων ο Νικος εκανε και κανει και διαδικτυακα και που να δεις τηλεφωνικα ... ματς ολοκληρα .οι Αεκτζηδες μαχονται μεχρι εσχατων !


παντως οσο αφορα την αποστειρωση για την μεν σαλμονελλα αρκουν και θερμοκρασιες κατωτερες των 95 βαθμων και γυρω στους 75 που λεει ο νικος (παιανας ) αλλα σε χρονο 12-16 λεπτων (λιγο παρακατω θερμοκρασια λιγο παραπανω χρονος ) .αν μιλαμε ομως για αλλα μικροβια μπορει να φθασει τη θερμοκρασια που λεει ο αλλος ΝΙΚΟΣ πχ η περιπτωση του β αιμολυτικου στρεπτοκοκκου που ισως θυμασαι Νικο (παιανα ) απο την περιπτωση του σπυρου απο ρουμανια  στην αλλη μας παρεα (καρδερινα με το μικροβιο αυτο και μυκητες ταυτοχρονα )

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Τον γνωρίζω λίγο,και τον μαρκάρω από μακρυά,

*δηλώνω γαύρος*.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μαζεψα ηδη τα υλικα... μονο συρματακι δεν ξερω αν εχω...
θα πκανω προσπαθεια και για πατυθρα "ασβεστιου" οι παπαγαλαδες ξερουν...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

το μπουκαλι νερου φανταζομαι 1,5 λιτρου ετσι?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

η πρωτη προσπαθεια απετειχε :Sad0064:    ενω ανακατευα το μηγμα ζεσταθηκε και πετροσε μεσα στο μπουκαλι...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Όσο πιο νερουλό, τόσο πιο αφράτο.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

!η δευτερη προσπαθεια πετυχε...ναι,σφιγκει αρκετα γρηγορα γιαυτο θελει αρκετο νερο απ την αρχη!

εβγαλα περιπου 35 "παγακια"...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

οριστε και μια φωτο με την παραπανω συνταγη...νομιζω πως δεν εχει να ζηλεψει απ αυτ απου αγοραζουμε στο πετ σοπ... αν και δεν θα αντοκαταστισω το σουπιοκοκαλο με αυτο συνηθως εχω και απο τα 2 στο κλουβι!

----------


## PAIANAS

Tώρα τα διάβασα Νικόλα ...
6.Όχι δε δίνω σε σταγόνες αλλά δίνω βιομηχανοποιημένο σε σκόνη .
5.Δεν αμφισβητώ τις ικανότητες του jk αλλά κοντεύει να γίνει πια πανάκεια ..ότι κι αν έχουν τα πουλάκια η διάγνωση (και η αγωγή ) είναι μύκητες ...
4.Τα πουλιά δε χρειάζεται να βρίσκονται σε ''αποστειρωμένο '' περιβάλλον με ελάχιστο μικροβιακό η βακτηριδιακό φορτίο. Χρειάζεται και πρέπει να βρίσκονται σε ελεγχόμενο και ανά τακτά χρονικά σημεία ανανεούμενο ...
3.Απ'όλα αυτά που κατά καιρούς γράφουμε και προτείνουμε ,σε βάθος χρόνου -στη δική μας εκτροφή- διατηρούμε ελάχιστα ..
2.Σε ''αμφισβητούμενα '' προϊόντα ,τακτικές και μεθόδους πάντοτε θα υπάρχουν αντικρουόμενες απόψεις .Εξάλλου τα πουλάκια -για τα οποία προορίζονται - δεν μπορούν να μας πουν τη γνώμη τους .Στο τέλος πιθανώς να συναντούν πρόωρα το δημιουργό τους .. 
1.Δε γίνεται να συμφωνήσω με ένα γαύρο .Οι απόψεις ,η φιλοσοφία και η στάση ζωής μας ,είναι εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετες .

----------


## jk21

δεν μας διαβαζεις Νικολακη ... και μικροβια εχει ο μπαξες και κοκκιδια και απο ολα 

τωρα για τους μυκητες ... 

α ) αν ειναι μοδα απο << φιλοζωια >> να αρπαζουμε βρεφη παπαγαλους και να τους ταιζουμε στο στομα απο τις πρωτες μερες για να πετυχουμε οπως νομιζουμε με ευκολο τροπο την εξημερωσης τους και οσοι πουλανε να δινουν σε ατομα που δεν εχουν πιστοποιησει ποτε οτι εχουν την εμπειρια να ταισουν σωστα ,μωρα 15 και 20 ημερων 
β) αν ειναι παραδοση σε στραβα μυλα που κυνηγουνε την ευκολη λυση ,να κατεβαζουν με ανηθικο τροπο φωλιες ιθαγενων και να τα ταιζουν επισης λαθος στο στομα με κρυα κρεμα 
γ ) αν ειναι συνηθισμενη κατασταση ιθαγενη να αφηνουν τα μικρα και επειδη η παραμανα δεν ταιζει καλα ,να ταιζουν οι εκτροφεις με λαθος τροπο ,που οταν πρωτοακουσαν τον σωστο βαλανε τα γελια 
δ) αν ολα τα πουλια απο μεγαλα εκτροφεια του εξωτερικου (και οχι μονο )και ειδικα τα ιθαγενη και οι παπαγαλοι φαρμακωνονται απο μικρα για να φυγουν υγειη απο το εκτροφειο ,μη υπολογιζοντας κανενας τη συνεχεια 
ε ) αν η απολυτη πλειοψηφια των χομπιστων και τον εκτροφεων ενω παραδεχεται οτι η ζαχαρη κανει κακο τοσο στο παχος οσο και το οτι τρεφει τους  μυκητες ,δινει σε μονιμη βαση αυγοτροφη που εχει τη ζαχαρη στα βασικα συστατικα της ,για να μην υπολογισω  οση κρυβεται στην βαση της ,τα λεγομενα <<προιοντα αρτοποιας >> ,ενω αν ακουσει για κιτρινοκοκκινες <<βιταμινες>> σπευδει (σωστα ) να τις αναθεματισει 

ε τοτε που σου φαινεται το παραξενο; 

η αληθεια ειναι οτι και μενα καποτε ετσι θα μου φαινοτανε ... ομως τωρα ξερω και ξερεις οτι μπορει ολα τα αρρωστα να μην εχουν μυκητες ,ισως να μην πω η πλειοψηφια (για να μην μιλω χωρις στοιχεια ) αλλα το προβλημα ειναι υπαρκτο και μεγαλο

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Συνονόματε:
1) *Δε γίνεται να συμφωνήσω με ένα γαύρο 

*με έναν γαύρο συμφωνείς , ακόμη και όταν διαφωνείς,(είναι χάρισμα εκτός των άλλων που έχουν οι γαύροι.)


*αλλά δίνω βιομηχανοποιημένο σε σκόνη .

*Ουδείς τέλειος..
*
Απ'όλα αυτά που κατά καιρούς γράφουμε και προτείνουμε ,σε βάθος χρόνου -στη δική μας εκτροφή- διατηρούμε ελάχιστα ..

*Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, για αυτό είμαστε οι περισσότεροι ερασιτέχνες,και θαυμάζουμε από μακρυά τους επαγγελματίες.( καταθέτοντας και τα σέβη και τον οβολον αδρά προς αυτούς.)

*.Σε ''αμφισβητούμενα '' προϊόντα ,τακτικές και μεθόδους πάντοτε θα υπάρχουν αντικρουόμενες απόψεις .

*Το ασβεστακι αυτό ήταν όντος αμφισβητούμενο πριν από 40 χρόνια περίπου,τι φταίει που κρατά τόσο πολύ η αμφισβήτηση του;;
μήπως το γεγονός ότι αυτός που το προτείνει μιλάει και γράφει ελληνικά; αλλά αστον αυτόν είναι και γαύρος!!!
και ο Δημήτρης jk γαύρος είναι, που προτείνει και επιμένει ,σε τόσα, άγνωστα και ασύνδετα πριν από λίγο καιρό;;;; 

*Δεν αμφισβητώ τις ικανότητες του jk αλλά κοντεύει να γίνει πια πανάκεια ..ότι κι αν έχουν τα πουλάκια η διάγνωση (και η αγωγή ) είναι μύκητες ...

*Νικόλα, για τον κοινό μας φίλο,τον οποίο σεβόμαστε και αγαπάμε,θα μιλήσει το μέλλον,και όσοι τον ακούν με προσοχή,( όσο και αν σου αρέσει να τον τσιγκλας )
Έχουν πιάσει πολλά ωδικά πτηνά κάθε κατηγορίας τα χέρια μου, εισαγωγής ως επί το πλείστων,
η πιο συχνή ερώτηση η απορία ήταν , γιατί δεν ταΐζει το θηλυκό;; 
ακολουθούσε, γιατί φουσκώνουν μετά από 2-3 μήνες;;
οι απαντήσεις ήταν μπλα-μπλα-μπλα
ο Δημήτρης jk σήμερα φωνάζει έστω και καλοπροαίρετα αμφισβητούμενος.

----------


## jk21

> με έναν γαύρο συμφωνείς , ακόμη και όταν διαφωνείς,(είναι χάρισμα εκτός των άλλων που έχουν οι γαύροι.)



χο χο χο οπως λεει και ενας γαυρος που θα συμφωνησω μαζι του νεκρος !

kourkouti-olympiakos-santa-kokkalis.jpg

----------


## PAIANAS

Συνονόματε ..μόλις πριν δυο μέρες ανακάλυψα ότι με τον jk μας συνδέουν :
H αγάπη για την ίδια -πρώην- μεγάλη ομάδα.
Η αγάπη για όλα τα πουλιά 
Το ίδιο αυτοκίνητο και μάλιστα στο ίδιο χρώμα ..
Και μας χωρίζουν πολλά άλλα  :Happy: 
Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να αμφισβητήσω είναι ότι μοιράζεται τα πάντα ανιδιοτελώς ,ότι έχει βοηθήσει πολλούς και σε διάφορους τομείς της εκτροφής ..και ότι έχει ανοίξει νέους δρόμους στη διάχυση της γνώσης .
Δεν μπορώ όμως να του το τονίζω διαρκώς   :sad:   γιατί ρίχνω νερό στο μύλο του αθεράπευτου εγώ του  :Fighting0029:

----------


## jk21

εσυ εχεις opel astra για παππουδες .εγω εγω astra gtc   :: 

<< μοιράζεται τα πάντα ανιδιοτελώς  >>

<< ρίχνω νερό στο μύλο του αθεράπευτου εγώ του >>

αυτα δεν συνδιαζονται ... διαλεξε !

αλλο ξεροκεφαλος καθετος ισχυρογνωμονας και αλλο εγωιστης !

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Και εγώ του αναγνωρίζω όλες τις αρετές και τις διαδίδω , γιατί είμαι σίγουρος ότι ο Δημήτρης έχει το μέτρο,

εκεί που έχω επιφυλάξεις είναι οι εμμονές του για τους γαύρους,

πιστεύω ότι οι τετρακικλυνες του οργανισμού του, κάποια στιγμή θα πάψουν να είναι ανθεκτικές στο μικρόβιο του γαύρου, που σχεδόν έχει γίνει πανδημία.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

*η αγάπη για την ίδια -πρώην- μεγάλη ομάδα.

*ο κρίνος και αν μαραθεί πάλι κρίνος θα είναι.

----------


## panos70

> *Δημητριαδης Νικος* 
> 
> 
> ο κρίνος και αν μαραθεί πάλι κρίνος θα είναι.


  αλλα θα αναπολουμε τις μερες που ηταν ζωηρος και μυριζε  ωραια.....και στο τελος θα τον βαρεθουμε και θα πεταξουμε στα  σκουπιδια

----------


## PAIANAS

Η μπάλα πρέπει να παίζεται μέσα στις γραμμές του ''ασβέστη'' και όχι εκτός γηπέδου (όπως συνήθως παίζει ο γαύρος και κερδίζει ..) και εμείς ξεφύγαμε τελείως από το hand made ασβέστιο και ενόψει κρίσιμης τιτανομαχίας το βράδυ(μεταξύ Δαυίδ και Γολιάθ ) ,το γυρίσαμε στα ποδοσφαιρικά ...

----------


## jk21

εμενα θα με προβλημαζει η υπαρξη so4 ... αλλα αν εχει γινει χρηση και συχνη απο τον νικο ή και αλλους .... τι να πω

----------


## CyberPanos

Παιδιά ξερό άσβεστη που μπορώ να βρω? εχω μόνο υγρό τον κανονικό,γίνετε να ξεραθεί με κάποια διαδικασία?

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ας τον στον ηλιο να ξεραθει

----------


## οδυσσέας

*Δικές μας φωτογραφίες ή βίντεο με το μείγμα σπόρων που έχουμε**Εδώ δείχνουμε τα μίγματα σπόρων που ταίζουμε τα πουλιά μας*

----------


## jk21

που κολλανε βρε ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ εδω οι συνδεσμοι;

----------


## οδυσσέας

εκει που κολανε και τα αλλα ποστ με τις ομαδες ποδοσφαιρου.... :Party0035: τουλαχιστον τα δικα μου ειναι μεσα στην διατροφη των πουλιων :Party0003:

----------


## jk21

στα πλαισια αυτου του σκεπτικου ,αντε να τους αφησουμε και αυτους ,αλλα δεν θα προσθεσεις κατι ! Εγω απο εσενα περιμενω να προσθετεις   :sad:   ......

----------

